# Apistogramma for Planted community with shrimp



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Dwarf Cichlids and shrimp don't mix; unless you don't mind the shrimp becoming lunch then best to avoid them.

I've seen Rams and Apistogramma sp. both hunt down shrimp when I had them together.


----------



## ErtyJr (Jun 21, 2014)

He is right, most apisto are going to eat shrimp. But yes the smaller sp. Such as A. borellii are less likely to do so. Another good option for an apistogramma (and a fish I truly want to keep) is A. elizabethae. Or perhaps A. bitaeniata Or A. trifasciata.

You may want to try a Non apisto dwarf cichlid, this sp. stays extrondinarily small, Taeniacara candidi. Another fish I hope to keep. It was originally introduced to the hobby as an Apistogramma sp. But was later determined to be it's own genus.

I am in no way telling you these fish won't eat shrimps. Apistogramma(and the Taeniacara) are micropredators by nature. This means they specifically hunt small shrimp and inverts in the wild, there is the option of failure with all these fish. I can almost guarantee you that every dwarf cichlid, apisto or otherwise, WILL eat the baby shrimp. Some may leave the adults alone though.

That being said, I currently own 2 different Apistogramma sp. I have Cacatuoides and sp. abacaxis. Some of my Cacatuoides eat my red cherry shrimp, and some do not. My sp. abacaxis don't eat my cherry shrimp at all... yet. I've only owned them 2 weeks now though, and they are still very young. Either way the shrimps are there to be eaten, so I don't mind it.

I have in the past had 1/2" - 3/4" fry attack, kill, and eat red cherry shrimp of 1" in size. Yes, shrimp larger than my Apisto fry.


----------



## Primed88 (Mar 12, 2011)

ErtyJr said:


> He is right, most apisto are going to eat shrimp. But yes the smaller sp. Such as A. borellii are less likely to do so. Another good option for an apistogramma (and a fish I truly want to keep) is A. elizabethae. Or perhaps A. bitaeniata Or A. trifasciata.
> 
> You may want to try a Non apisto dwarf cichlid, this sp. stays extrondinarily small, Taeniacara candidi. Another fish I hope to keep. It was originally introduced to the hobby as an Apistogramma sp. But was later determined to be it's own genus.
> 
> ...


I don't know how much to thank you for this post beyond saying thank you, so thank you. 

I should mention that I'm not worried about shrimplets. I believe that in a good setup they will have ample places to hide. It's specifically about finding a shrimp of around borelli size that don't attack adult cherry shrimp.


----------



## ErtyJr (Jun 21, 2014)

Primed88 said:


> ErtyJr said:
> 
> 
> > He is right, most apisto are going to eat shrimp. But yes the smaller sp. Such as A. borellii are less likely to do so. Another good option for an apistogramma (and a fish I truly want to keep) is A. elizabethae. Or perhaps A. bitaeniata Or A. trifasciata.
> ...


You're quite welcome =D. I try to browse the forum a little each day, but I don't always have much time. One way to get me to answer a question on this forum nearly for certain though is to type Apistogramma in the title. Can't help it, I'm a sucker for em.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

I keep apistos and gbr with amano shrimp, big amanos, they're all fine.. they would annihilate anything smaller over night though..


----------



## Primed88 (Mar 12, 2011)

ErtyJr said:


> You're quite welcome =D. I try to browse the forum a little each day, but I don't always have much time. One way to get me to answer a question on this forum nearly for certain though is to type Apistogramma in the title. Can't help it, I'm a sucker for em.


In your earlier post you mentioned A. elizabethae do you have any info on it's size? If it's small like the borelli I'd definitely consider that species a contender.

Cheers


----------



## ErtyJr (Jun 21, 2014)

Primed88 said:


> ErtyJr said:
> 
> 
> > You're quite welcome =D. I try to browse the forum a little each day, but I don't always have much time. One way to get me to answer a question on this forum nearly for certain though is to type Apistogramma in the title. Can't help it, I'm a sucker for em.
> ...


http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/apistogramma-elizabethae/

http://www.fishbase.org/summary/46608

I don't have information from my own experiences, but supposedly they stay very small from my readings.

I'm guessing you read borelliiguy's post on apistogramma.com?


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

A. elizabethae are quite difficult. Kept them with nothing but Ember tetras; the pair died within a year. Never bred but the male showed plenty of interest. Had them in RO water with those dried leaves they used for Betta's.

Those rare Apistogramma sp. are best kept in species tanks for the purpose of breeding.


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

Hard to come by hard to breed Apisto, just curious Raul what was the price on those ?

I would just look for apistos with the smallest mouths and even then smaller shrimp would be in danger


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Culprit said:


> Hard to come by hard to breed Apisto, just curious Raul what was the price on those ?


$80 for the pair; IIRC. 










Here's the male in full glory. Excuse the CO2 bubbles.


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice fish, that finnage is amazing !


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

if you're set on keeping an apisto with rcs setup, then setup the tank, cycle it good, get the rcs in there and let them spawn and grow in numbers till it seems like they're overrunning the tank. then get your apisto's and get them in there.
like you said though, if there's plenty of cover the shrimp will survive, but if you let them get a footbhold before they will do fine.


----------



## jsarrow (Jun 10, 2008)

Dicrossus filamentosus is also a great dwarf cichlid that will eat some shimplets most likely but is basically compatible with juvenile-adult shrimps.


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

The Apistos will eventually hunt them all down no matter what the RCS population.


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

jsarrow said:


> Dicrossus filamentosus is also a great dwarf cichlid that will eat some shimplets most likely but is basically compatible with juvenile-adult shrimps.


Agreed !

Dicrossus filamentosus
Dicrossus maculatus
Taeniacara candidi 
Though kinda hard to come by ,
would all be better options to keep with RCS.
Nothing is guaranteed though.


----------



## iamtechno (Sep 23, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind when looking for an Apisto is the habitat it comes from if its wild as there are a range of water parameters they live in but for the most part most are pretty adaptable. If it comes from a more blackwater area, than it is probably more of an experienced Apisto as they typically require a lower pH which can be difficult for some people to keep low. Dicrossus filamentosus is a great little fish. I've got 20 different types of Apisto's but just got my first group (of 7) of the little checkerboard cichlids and they are great. Hasn't been quite a week yet but they've colored up really nice so far. Also the Bitaeniata's are great little fish


----------

